# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Спектакль «Бхагавад-Гита наших дней»

## Дмитрий Казиков

http://vedamedia.ru/kontserty-spekta...ta-nashih-dney

----------

